# Salmon Kebabs



## sarah (Mar 1, 2005)

2 lbs salmon
1/4 c sliced onion
1 tsp garlic paste
1 tsp ginger paste
some chili flakes for heat(optional)
salt
1/2 c plain yogurt
oil

fry the sliced onions in oil,remove,drain on paper towels,set aside.Cut salmon into small pieces.Rub those pieces with salt,garlic paste and 2 tbs of yogurt,the wash thoroughly.marinate with remaining yogurt,ginger,chili flakes,salt and fried onions for an hour.Soak the wooden skewers in water for some time and take them out.Skew the fish pieces in it.Brush oil on them and grill until brown.Brush the remaining marinade halfway through the cooking.


----------



## GB (Mar 9, 2005)

I have been wanting to try some more salmon recipes. This one is going in my files.


----------

